# When you pass on.



## hobbs27 (Mar 2, 2017)

Do you want to be buried,  cremated,  or something else? 

A while back I saw where they could turn your remains into a diamond.  I think that would be really neat,  but as of now I've told my wife to do with me as she and the kids wish,  I don't think it matters since there's really no new testament examples... Or are there?


----------



## joey1919 (Mar 2, 2017)

I want whatever's cheapest. I've threatened to build my own pine box


----------



## Vectorman (Mar 3, 2017)

I had a conversation with a friend recently who had read an article from some guy saying that anyone whose body was cremated was under a curse. I basically explained to my friend was that since the Bible didn't give the new testament believer any instructions about what to do with a body after death, you get to choose for yourself and to do so with a clear conscience.


----------



## Vectorman (Mar 3, 2017)

But, for me, I'm starting to lean toward this:
http://www.mbara.org/pdf/Memorial Reef Program.pdf

I want people to look forward to coming to see me.


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 3, 2017)

Im going to be turned into a full body mount ... semi sneak...


----------



## Israel (Mar 3, 2017)

You can express your wishes, you can make all of earth swear as to what "will be done". But, what _will_ be done is always another matter. And your care in that is as it will be then. But it could show up, even now.


----------



## Vectorman (Mar 3, 2017)

I joke around with my MIL that she made all her arrangements except the purchase of a casket. And I've kept the box from the last refrigerator purchase for that purpose.


----------



## hobbs27 (Mar 3, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Im going to be turned into a full body mount ... semi sneak...



Make sure you pay it forward. Your loved ones may decide you're a cull and save money by doing a Euro mount then sell you to hang around in a high school science room collecting dust.


----------



## formula1 (Mar 3, 2017)

*re:*

I haven't thought about it really.  My only though is this body I have now is not the body that God has promised so why do I need to preserve it as there is one waiting for me!!!


----------



## centerpin fan (Mar 3, 2017)

I plan on being eaten.


----------



## gordon 2 (Mar 3, 2017)

hobbs27 said:


> Do you want to be buried,  cremated,  or something else?
> 
> A while back I saw where they could turn your remains into a diamond.  I think that would be really neat,  but as of now I've told my wife to do with me as she and the kids wish,  I don't think it matters since there's really no new testament examples... Or are there?



Yes there are examples in scripture in that most were buried-- if not all. Moses was buried according to scripture for example.

"And he buried him in a valley in the land of Moab, over against Bethpeor: but no man knoweth of his sepulchre unto this day."


----------



## Havana Dude (Mar 3, 2017)

My wishes? I requested the minimum to legally dispose of my remains, and that there be no service. However, I concede that survivors have different desires and a level of need that no one knows until the time comes. So, I've since told the wife to do whatever she needs in order to move on peacefully, and do it as cheaply as possible.


----------



## Jeffriesw (Mar 22, 2017)

Buried for me.


----------



## Redbow (Mar 22, 2017)

Cremation for me, don't want no grave for someone to keep up..


----------

